# Springs - screen doors



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Does anyone know how to repair the screen doors in the Springs type villa? I have two that are pretty messed up and doubt the landlord will do it. I was looking at some of the contractors, but they're a little pricey for what it is. Anyone fix their own before?


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I have seen replacement screen in ACE hardware, and some of the HW shops in Satwa street carry the full kit


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Bud. That's the Ace in Festival City?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Snarplett said:


> Thanks Bud. That's the Ace in Festival City?


There's an Ace on service road near Oasis Centre


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

There quite easy to fix yourself, ive done a few in the past 1 were the dog ran strating throught it and the 2nd one the cat clawed it to death. There are different widths and materials in ACE. The one one SZR there in the far left corner as you go in the door, on rolls. Cheap to buy cant remember the exact price but was less that 50dhs.

Just take the door out. place on a flat table. Remove the rubber seal ( try not to damage it) place the new screen over the door frame, then using something blunt (not sharp as you may damage the door screen) push the seal in. Try and keep the seal stretched as you put it back in or you'll be short as you get round to the bottom. Then just trim with scissors. Only takes around 15mins to do.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TildaBrook said:


> In my opinion it’s better to call some professional as they can fix it properly and it will last long. Recently we moved to a new house, where we replaced the main door. [SNIP], Toronto guided us for the right choice and they had a quality workmanship . The durability of the door depends on the quality of the fixing. So better to call any experienced professional rather than fixing yourself.


How kind of you to join the forum to recommend a firm in Toronto to repair a door in Dubai. Did you pay for their flight tickets as well when you enjoyed their "workmanship" ?


----------

